# Bsnl Dataone night unlimited timing problem !!



## mrsam1999 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi, i am on Bsnl Home 500 and having this typical problem since one month. i have set up my pc's BIOS to start at 2 am and then within windows xp, i have set scheduled tasks to start dataone at 2:01 am and utorrent is set to download 2 am to 8 am. Now i have also set scheduled tasks to disconnect at 7:57 am and autoshut down my pc at 8:01 am. 

This was working good till last month. But now when i check out the portal, it shows i have downloaded till "8:04" am and not 7:57 and here comes the real problem..It shows i have downloaded 30 mb extra !! (out of the night unlimited time due to the 8:04 and not 7:57). I have tried to set my download time to 7:30 am..but still the portal shows 8:04 and about 30 mb extra. This 30 mb extra is going to cut 600 mb from my 2.5 gb free day time usage each month !!

Please suggest what to do ?


----------



## baiju (Aug 16, 2012)

I am also using the exact method for download. You should synchronise your system time using windows time update. Also note that Bsnl portal is not updated correctly.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

The timing of Dataone connection has a offset.. its always good to keep a buffer of 10 minutes i.e., start download at 2:10 AM and stop download at 7:50 AM. 

I had written a tutorial ages ago, its a bit redundant right now but you check what I used to do before .. here it is. DataOne and Auto Power-on and Shutdown


----------



## chetnan (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi,

Its quite tough one.

start download at 2:10 AM and stop download at 7:50 AM is not the solution right?

Thanks


----------



## RCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

you need to reset the connection after 2AM and before 8 AM.. add 10-15 mins buffer time.. this was what I was doing when I had BSNL for 5-6 years.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2012)

i still remember the old initial days of 10 min buffer.initially i began with a 5 min buffer after matching my system clock with bsnl clock by observing connection/disconnection time in my system & bsnl records(was using bridge mode then).then i gradually start decreasing it.now on a pppoe setup i have managed to bring it down to ~15 seconds.one important thing i observed is that if there is torrent downloading going on even if modem is set to auto-restart there will still be some data transfer in non-free time(~30-50mb,at least in my case).i solved this issue by setting utorrent to auto pause 1 min before modem automatically restarts.


----------



## mrsam1999 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks people, i think that solved it !! Yeah a 10 to 15 min slack is ok with me as long as free time is really free time.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 19, 2012)

Why dont you set your PC to shutdown at 7:57AM, in that case you wont be charged IMO.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 19, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> i still remember the old initial days of 10 min buffer.initially i began with a 5 min buffer after matching my system clock with bsnl clock by observing connection/disconnection time in my system & bsnl records(was using bridge mode then).then i gradually start decreasing it.now on a pppoe setup i have managed to bring it down to ~15 seconds.one important thing i observed is that if there is torrent downloading going on even if modem is set to auto-restart there will still be some data transfer in non-free time(~30-50mb,at least in my case).i solved this issue by setting utorrent to auto pause 1 min before modem automatically restarts.



is there any way to connect disconnect in pppoe mode w/o using the modem reboot /telnet script
currently im using macros with imacros addon to acces my router settings 192.168.1.1 and connect manually 


any other easier efficient way?


----------

